# I hope to god I didn't find a buried oil tank today



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I was out working in the backyard on the reno today. Last week I noticed a smallish hole near where I was working. I was really worried it could be a wasps nest but thankfully (or not) wasn't. Today I looked more closely at the hole, mostly because I noticed it was extremely well defined. And just like that I found an un-capped metal pipe just below ground level. It is near both my mound and my in service well. It looks like it's drilled in on an angle??? Tomorrow when there is light I'm going to try and see if there is a second pipe somewhere. My home/barns were built in 1973 and was fueled on oil until natural gas came in. If anyone has any clue what this could be please chime in. Thanks!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Sounds like a job for an inspection camera.

USB Snake Inspection Camera, FANTRONICS USB C Borescope, Scope Camera with 8 LED Lights for OTG Android Phone, Windows PC, MacBook(16.4ft) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B071HYRPND/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_GK1F2MVF3KXAY8V21FZP


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Exciting!


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Ha! We're on the same page. I looked for my borescope for an hour yesterday, lost it during the move. I played with a metal detector, turns out I don't know what I'm doing with it lol. New borescope will be here tomorrow.



Thejarrod said:


> Sounds like a job for an inspection camera.
> 
> USB Snake Inspection Camera, FANTRONICS USB C Borescope, Scope Camera with 8 LED Lights for OTG Android Phone, Windows PC, MacBook(16.4ft) https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B071HYRPND/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_GK1F2MVF3KXAY8V21FZP


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm in, this looks fun.


----------



## TStees (Aug 14, 2021)

Not a clue what's under that dirt. I had a similar experience last year during a partial reno.

Went to dismantle some wonky makeshift garden bed.

Low and behold...

Cinder block
Mortared together
To a concrete pour
That was found to be a lid
To a tank full of water?
A cistern?
Syphoned everything out
Caved the lid in on itself
Jackhammered a good portion of the sides
Buried it

The worst part was that we couldn't get any heavy equipment into the backyard so some of this concrete debris and debris from a concrete-poured-one-cinder-block-high "retaining wall" was all moved out manually with a gorilla cart and wheel barrow. Some several tons.

I hope for your sake whatever happens here is less... Painful.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh wow! That's a wild find from yesteryear. Thankfully equipment isn't a problem at my house. I can't imagine doing all that by hand. Or should I say the muscles on my back can't imagine doing all that by hand. I'm glad you got it out and made your yard safe!



TStees said:


> Not a clue what's under that dirt. I had a similar experience last year during a partial reno.
> 
> Went to dismantle some wonky makeshift garden bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Ok. So new borescope showed up today. The verdict appears to be part of the past septic mound. There's corrugated piping and what looks like PVC pipe. No metal tank! I'll try and get some pics uploaded later.


----------

